# Summer Time Is Hammerhead Time!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Hammerhead Sharks "Pup" Their Young During The Summer Months!

This year i've seen a tremendous surge in Hammerhead shark pups. Not just me but on the local news & on social media reports as well. My reaction to this surge is i'm seeing less of my targeted species (ie Scads, Trevally, Bonefish, etc). I feel the newborn hungry tykes have chased my targeted species to other areas as the pups need calm protected waters of bays & harbors. The young can grow-up in relative safety in calm protected areas until they're ready to brave the outer reefs & open ocean.

After awhile you can tell if it's a baby hammerhead trying to steal your bait. If the bait is to big for the shark to take in 1 bite the rod will take off for a second, then nothing. The line goes slack. If you bring the bait in you'll find the bait either missing or chomped.

All Hammerheads are sensitive to exertion, even the giants. You need to get them back in the water fast. Don't bother with those selfies please. I bought a long handled pliers just for toothy critters like Sharks & Barracudas. Even a small shark can do damage.

I was tired being at home recovering so i went out today. Walked slowly like Frankenstein due to the scabs on my legs. Had a hard time sitting down to to puncture. And still don't know what's up with my wrist (the golf ball disappeared & my arm stopped swelling). I just wanted to get out. Big mistake as i had no strength.


----------

